# Tennessee Miniature Horse Celebration



## KHA (Mar 1, 2009)

I am cross-posting this. Everyone who has classic shetlands, bring them out and show them!!!!

Mark your calendars!!!

The Tennessee Miniature Horse Celebration will be April 24, 25, 26, 2009 at the Calsonic Arena, at Celebration Grounds in Shelbyville, Tennessee. This will be an "A" rated show with classic shetland classes & AMHR classes on Friday and Saturday, and AMHA show on Saturday afternoon and Sunday.

Premiums are available for download at http://www.tmhv.net Premiums will also be mailed out this coming week via postal mail for those who are on the mailing list. For more information, please contact the show manager, Dixi Cohea, at [email protected] or 636-290-6258. Entry deadline is April 10, 2009.

Double TT Tack will be there for any of your tack needs and Folster Photography will be photographing for the show.

Join Us for Some Good Old Horsing Around in the Hospitality Booth- We will be having a lunch cook out for the exhibitors during the show and will be providing drinks and snack through the show weekend. In addition please be sure to visit our silent auction for your shopping pleasures.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone heading that way? Especially looking for someone else who may be showing a Classic stallion. - Tina


----------



## heavensminis (Apr 8, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]WOOHOO!! 15 days till the show!! Who all is coming this way.....[/SIZE]


----------

